# Please help find a missing person



## Jeannine (Jun 29, 2011)

*I am placing the below information and links relating to a missing person in the hopes that members here will either live in the area themselves or have friends/family who do, the more people who post this on their facebook pages and pass it around the more chance we have to find this young man and bring him home, his disappearance is now being treated as a major crime

**He was travelling from Darwin to Ballarat thru South Australia and hasnt been heard from for 10 days, with all the members of this site its possible some could live in the area's where he will be traveling and they might know/see something

he was towing a boat however its been found partially burnt out near Woomera 

The site has photos of him, his ute and his dog thats traveling with him 

I didnt want to do it without asking permission first *

Jason has had no contact with family or friends since monday the 20th of june. He was driving from Darwin to ballarat and was last heard by a text message at Coober Pedy, monday morning. Jason is about 178cm tall, weighs about 60kgs, has brown eyes, short brown hair and has several tattoos on his body, arms and legs. Some tatoos include: The name Monique on his arm, the name Jack on his neck and skulls on his arms. He is driving a navy blue Toyota Hilux, dual Cab 1991, rego ODV 747. He is also towing a boat. If you have any information or heard from Jason please call the local authorities or call Roxby Downs police station on (08) 8671-4200. If you have any friends or family that live around the route could you please forward this page onto them. Jason's family are very worried for his safety as he normally rings family daily so this is very out of character for him

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Missin...80964105291994

*this is also a link to the newspaper article about him and exactly where his boat was found and a photo of it*

http://au.news.yahoo.com/sa/latest/a...r-missing-man/

*and an updated story*

Missing man a major crime case - SA Police

*lets try to bring this young man home one way or another*


----------



## Renenet (Jun 29, 2011)

I've heard about this. I can't help, unfortunately, but I very much hope someone else can.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 29, 2011)

Hope all ends well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2011)

that's really sad to here, i posted on my wall for others to see as i have friends all over Australia that have friends, face book is a good way to get the message across. i think if every person who has a face book account should do this........ hope this all comes out good in the end and he is alright.......


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 30, 2011)

*thank you elapid, almost 5,000 people have added his page to theirs and sent it on to friends and families 

word is getting out there and spreading like wildfire unfortunately i think most of us (his family probably included) are beginning to think there is only going to be one outcome to this especially with no contact after 10 days

even without mobile phone service etc his family say he would have gotten a message to them or made a reverse charge call

one can only keep hoping i guess till an answer is found 
*


----------



## Smithers (Jun 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 1, 2011)

*thanks smithers*


----------



## Sel (Jul 2, 2011)

Ive been checking in on this page everyday for news..nothing yet.
Not looking good for him.


----------



## Defective (Jul 2, 2011)

last night the police commissioner said to not approach this man as he is mentally unstable and is carrying a weapon.

here's a link
Sky News: Confirmed sighting of missing Vic man


----------



## Darlyn (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's hoping he makes it home safe and well.


----------



## Sel (Jul 3, 2011)

I think its a load of crap them saying he is mentally unstable. How do they even know this?
Hes a pig hunter and carries a gun in his ute, they are not even sure he has one..doesnt make him dangerous.


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 3, 2011)

*i agree sel*

_""The driver of the truck has told police that Mr Richards was acting erratically and he was incoherent,' Supt Moyle said""_*

all this shows is something might be 'wrong' which could be explained easily enough if he has suffered a head injury or even a small stroke which would also explain why hes just disappeared, perhaps he pulled the truckie over to ask him something then couldnt remember what he was going to ask him and was more confused then incoherent and frustrated not so much erratic, there have also been 3 unconfirmed reports of just his ute having been seen here in Broken Hill

4 friends/family mates have gone looking for him, wonderful people have offered beds, food, showers, tanks of fuel, money for meals etc so lets hope they find something that leads them to him *


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree Sel, seems a bit sus to me that one minute he is a missing family guy and they are concerned foul play is involved and the next they are claiming he is unstable and armed. And since when does the police commissioner get up and announce things related to a routine missing persons report.


----------



## Defective (Jul 3, 2011)

this is far from routine


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 3, 2011)

Lambert said:


> last night the police commissioner said to not approach this man as he is mentally unstable and is carrying a weapon.
> 
> here's a link
> Sky News: Confirmed sighting of missing Vic man



It says
"But he said police had no information to suggest the Victorian man might be using drugs or that he had any history of mental illness."

I've missed the part of an armed mentally unstable man.


----------



## Defective (Jul 3, 2011)

i never had a history of mental illness until i nearly killed myself in 2008....you dont need a history to be mentally unstable and like they're going to put 'ohh by the way he has a gun' no one will report him if they put that in hundreds of news articles


----------



## Wally (Jul 3, 2011)

I certainly hope this young bloke turns up safe and well. It must be terribly hard for his family not knowing.

Lambert,

are you basing your remarks about a firearm and mental illness on a reliable source? Have the authorities actually made these remarks? Or are you just drawing your own conclusions?


----------



## Defective (Jul 3, 2011)

no these remarks about firearms and mental instability were spoken by the police commissoner 2 nights ago on channel 7 news, he specifically said 'do not approach mr. richards as he is armed with a .22 cal auto' i looked on the police news website, but they hadn't put it up. if i had access to media releases its probably there but as im not media i don't have a login.

they are* NOW* saying he is not considered dangerous but not to approach and just call Crimestoppers.....there have been a few sightings of him in my area and the barossa


----------



## Wally (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes it does read a little differently on the SA police website compared to your initial response. That aside, lets hope he shows up!


----------



## Sel (Jul 4, 2011)

Apparently his ute was seen in Whyalla today.
I just dont understand that.. if it is him then *** is he doing?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 4, 2011)

Lambert said:


> this is far from routine


Do you know how many people go missing, heaps. What I meant by routine is it is not the kind of case a police commissioner would usually involve themselves in, they would have a police spokesman.


----------



## Dan40D (Jul 11, 2011)

Back to the top, they found his dog alive today Missing man's dog found in SA's north


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 12, 2011)

*hi dan, yep i have been reading about them finding Amy, they are saying shes had her pups? but obviously not with her

she wandered onto an outback station and the owners called the authorities, shes being taken to Port Augusta for treatment, very thin naturally 

seems the area she was found in was back towards Darwin? so he must still be in the area, hopefully they will start a search from the property where she was found*

Missing man Jason Neil Richards' dog found in desert | Adelaide Now


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 12, 2011)

hope they find him...


----------



## Smithers (Jul 12, 2011)

Been following this story on and off and seems there maybe hope yet,....Fingers crossed all works out for him and his family and friends. Onya Jeannine for posting it.


----------



## Kelly86 (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been following this on facebook, i feel bad for his family. I really hope he is okay but i thought he would have been found by now. Its scary knowing they found the dog, alone... i really hope he is found safe and well.


----------



## snakes123 (Jul 12, 2011)

I just saw on the news that his dog was found in an outback farm...


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 12, 2011)

*yep snakes she was found at Glendambo station and it is obvious apparently that she has had her pups so goodness knows where they are, with any luck shes left them with Jason though by now they might not be alive as its been so long

it seems now they have an aboriginal tracker trying to back track Amy's tracks 

apparently they have two female cops only searching for him but there are family members and friends out searching as well, naturally money is a problem for them, they have already had two blown tires then there are meals/fuel/etc on top of all that and while the family is trying to set up a properly managed bank account it seems red tape has bogged them down (though it is understandable i guess)*


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 13, 2011)

Been following this thread myself, I hope everything works out okay for you guys. Here's a bump, just in case anyone has any extra info for you.


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 14, 2011)

*thank you for the bump nighthawk, im actually not related to Jason and only became involved in this when his family posted on our local buy, swap and sell sight due to reports his UTE had been seen around Broken Hill, since then ive tried to get the word out to as many as i could and to keep updating info 

you just never know where a lead may come from and i like to think if it was a member of my family missing that others would be doing the same thing

also there has been something set up if anyone is inspired to make a donation, all the information is on the FB page and it uses paypal (i think), if you dont have FB and would like to make a donation towards helping the costs associated with friends/family searching for Jason let me know and i can PM you the info*


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 15, 2011)

I am just feeling so sad
I do hope Jason is found soon

I cannot even begin to imagine what the family must be going through


----------



## Smithers (Jul 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 30, 2011)

*It is with deepest sympathy i post the latest update

last night about 8pm Jason's ute was found and tonight his body was found about a 1km away

R.I.P. Jason *

Missing man's body and ute found - Yahoo!7

*i know that says Ute has been found in the heading but it contains a news story video confirming he has been found*

*such a sad outcome but after 5 weeks i guess deep down everything kind of suspected he wouldnt be found alive, at least now the family can take their lad home*


----------



## Kelly86 (Jul 30, 2011)

its so sad, i feel terrible for his friends and family, they tried so hard to find him. looking at the facebook page, alot of people have been touched by this poor guy and his family  RIP jason


----------



## Jk888 (Jul 30, 2011)

dam i was hoping he would be ok bugger he was from my town too =( well worked there =( )


----------



## Smithers (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh crap  At least if anything his friends and family now know what's happened to him and they can properly grieve and say their last goodbyes to Jason.


----------



## Darlyn (Jul 31, 2011)

At least the family has closure, but very sad outcome for all, sympathy to you Jeannine and his family.


----------



## Renenet (Jul 31, 2011)

That's so sad. I was afraid of that, but still hoped for something happier.


----------



## Suenstu (Jul 31, 2011)

Deepest sympathy for his partner, children and parents.


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 31, 2011)

*i agree a lot of people were kind of hoping for a miracle, after all they do happen 

it is strange because some are the area the Ute and his body were found was in an area searched after Amy was found and there was no ute or body then. so if thats true there are a lot of questions that need answers, so i hope the family get them
*


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Jul 31, 2011)

Poor guy


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 31, 2011)

I just read a story about the family. My heart goes out to His wife and children. May he RIP.


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 31, 2011)

*another story came out of all this, it was a classic example of aussies pulling together, thru a fund set up over $5,000 was raised which allowed the searchers to stay out as long as they have, it covered fuel, food and accommodation

Aussies really are the best 
*


----------



## Defective (Aug 1, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> *another story came out of all this, it was a classic example of aussies pulling together, thru a fund set up over $5,000 was raised which allowed the searchers to stay out as long as they have, it covered fuel, food and accommodation
> 
> Aussies really are the best
> *



the only searchers after a certain point were close family and friends plus whoever it was that piloted the aircraft. SA police stopped searching from july 16. ohh and now they're calling SA police disgusting because when he was found in his untimely demise, they called the family to let them know instead of going to their house.....Overworked and underpaid and under resourced!!! as much as i feel for the family, SA has its own problems and they had called off the search a couple of weeks a go so they aren't under any obligation to go to the home and tell them he's dead. Our Coppers are amazing and stretch themselves to the limits.

my question is why drive your truck in rough terrain when its not meant for that kind of thing and then wander off in any old direction. i think the family need to think about a few things when in the right frame of mind, SA police did all they could and it blew up in their face.


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 1, 2011)

Do your crude opinions really matter in this instance? The bloke is dead, puppies are dead, a family is grieving and you're asking accusatory questions regarding what made this fella go off the rails? 



Lambert said:


> the only searchers after a certain point were close family and friends plus whoever it was that piloted the aircraft. SA police stopped searching from july 16. ohh and now they're calling SA police disgusting because when he was found in his untimely demise, they called the family to let them know instead of going to their house.....Overworked and underpaid and under resourced!!! as much as i feel for the family, SA has its own problems and they had called off the search a couple of weeks a go so they aren't under any obligation to go to the home and tell them he's dead. Our Coppers are amazing and stretch themselves to the limits.
> 
> my question is why drive your truck in rough terrain when its not meant for that kind of thing and then wander off in any old direction. i think the family need to think about a few things when in the right frame of mind, SA police did all they could and it blew up in their face.



RIP to the man, and condolences to his family.


----------



## Jeannine (Aug 1, 2011)

*i do in a way understand and agree with some things lambert said

the police and SES are both being called names for not carrying on the search, but unfortunately they dont have the time or the resourses to keep doing it when they have other things to do and it really is such a big area

and questions are being asked which is also a natural part of something like this, IF that area had been searched after Amy was found how come they didnt find the ute then? if that area had been searched and no ute found then who put it and him there

these are probably the same questions his family will be asking and i really hope they get some answers so they can put their minds to rest knowing everything that could be done had been done

i really feel for his family, loved one and friends at least now they have some closure and can take him home instead of having to leave the area never knowing what happened to him or if he was alive out there somewhere

R.I.P. Jason *


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 2, 2011)

Lambert said:


> the only searchers after a certain point were close family and friends plus whoever it was that piloted the aircraft. SA police stopped searching from july 16. ohh and now they're calling SA police disgusting because when he was found in his untimely demise, they called the family to let them know instead of going to their house.....Overworked and underpaid and under resourced!!! as much as i feel for the family, SA has its own problems and they had called off the search a couple of weeks a go so they aren't under any obligation to go to the home and tell them he's dead. Our Coppers are amazing and stretch themselves to the limits.
> 
> my question is why drive your truck in rough terrain when its not meant for that kind of thing and then wander off in any old direction. i think the family need to think about a few things when in the right frame of mind, SA police did all they could and it blew up in their face.


Are you serious, besides the fact that they are some of the most corrupt police in the country, how rude to the family to not even bother getting someone to tell them in person. One day you may have a run in with those fine, upstanding cops in SA and you might change your tune.


----------



## Defective (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL^^^ *shakes head* ohh the irony!!!


----------

